# Look Keo Blade Pedal Body Cracked? Is this a common thing?



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I have two sets of Look Keo Blade Cromo pedals, both in 16nm. They have been great other than the sqeak that has developed on one of the sets of pedals, but these seems common place, and I have just put up with it.

Lately, however, I have been getting a tick when standing to pedal, and tonight I took the crank off of my bike to regrease it all and inspect everything. It was then that I noticed a crack in the body of my right Look Keo Blade pedal. I am attaching a picture. Is this something that would be considered replaceable under warranty or am I out of luck? Is it possible that I have gone through a pair of $250 dollar pedals in a years time? 

Looking forward to hearing some responses.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Definitely not common. Has your shop serviced them for you before? Take them in to your local LOOK dealer so they can contact us for replacements.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

justin. said:


> Definitely not common. Has your shop serviced them for you before? Take them in to your local LOOK dealer so they can contact us for replacements.


They have never been serviced. I actually ended up contacting Nashbar, where I bought them from, and they are going to be refunding me in full. They were willing to exchange them for me but have no more in stock. I already went ahead and ordered another set from another vendor anticipating the refund from Nashbar. 

I won't fault Look for this, and I really hope that my new set and my second set I have on another bike hold up well and don't have the trouble this first set of pedals had.

Thanks for your response, Justin.


----------

